

Why I disagree with @Arrington about Droid - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2009/11/13/arrington-droid/

======
bdfh42
A nice non emotive conclusion that can be paraphrased as:

The "Droid" is the better phone while the iPhone is the better facebook and
Twitter client.

That sorts it for me nicely.

